

NYTimes Has Gone LOD (Linked Open Data) - abdels
http://data.nytimes.com/

======
tuukkah
The terminology is still a bit in a flux: The practise is usually called just
_Linked Data_ , and it builds on the _Semantic Web_ technologies. The goal is
a _Web of Data_ that interlinks with the current _Web_ (of documents). The W3C
community project for publishers bootstrapping this web is called _Linking
Open Data_.

Sound bite: _Linked Data is the Semantic Web done right, and the Web done
right._ —Tim Berners-Lee

Recent academic review article: [http://tomheath.com/papers/bizer-heath-
berners-lee-ijswis-li...](http://tomheath.com/papers/bizer-heath-berners-lee-
ijswis-linked-data.pdf)

My Linked Data related projects: <http://irc.sioc-project.org/> (irc logging)
<http://smob.sioc-project.org/> (microblogging), <http://fenfire.org/> (Linked
Data browser/editor GUI) <http://github.com/tuukka/arc2-starter-pack> (app
template)

------
wicknicks
This is the linked data version of wikipedia -- <http://dbpedia.org/About>.

------
callmeed
Would be cool to integrate this into a Twitter news/meme app ... ala YC RFS3

------
joeld42
could be cool but it looks like they're only releasing a tiny amount of data
to start with as a sampler... somebody needs to tell them about wikipedia

~~~
wgj
Does Wikipedia have RDF or other semantic format?

~~~
abdels
yup they do, in the form of DBPedia, <http://dbpedia.org/About>

~~~
wgj
Thanks

